# Earphones for Rs.1.5k



## reddevil469 (May 27, 2013)

Please someone suggest me earphone with good bass effect.


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

Sm e-10


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

atleast type out the full name. :\

SoundMagic E-10


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> atleast type out the full name. :\
> 
> SoundMagic E-10



****..my bad


----------



## shuhailnp (May 29, 2013)

How is the Cowon EM1 ?


----------



## sandynator (May 29, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> How is the Cowon EM1 ?



For Rs.750 its a better option 
on par or slightly better than soundmagic es18. Built quality is much better.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 29, 2013)

sandynator said:


> For Rs.750 its a better option
> on par or slightly better than soundmagic es18. Built quality is much better.



i already have soundmagic pl 21 , is cowon better than that ?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (May 29, 2013)

Save money and get the Vsonic GRO2BE.Very versatile,insanely addictive and fatigue free.


----------



## sandynator (May 30, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> i already have soundmagic pl 21 , is cowon better than that ?


it comes in same category so hardly any difference.
pl 21 is somewhat neutral while cowon em1 is sight bass heavy.
Real upgrade would be ....

1.Sound Magic PL30 -for soundstaging, excellent mids & high delivery but its a bass shy[avoid if you are looking for bass heavy IEM]
Sound Magic PL30 In-Ear Headphones
Add Coupon SMPAH & get 20% disc

2. V Sonic GR99
VSonic GR99

Else the not so VFM 
3. SoundMagic E10
Sound Magic E10 Noise Isolating In-Ear Earphones
OR
save money & get Sound-Magic-ES18
*www.proaudiohome.com/Sound-Magic-ES18-Bass-Earphone



gunnerwholelife said:


> Save money and get the Vsonic GRO2BE.Very versatile,insanely addictive and fatigue free.



+10 
Would like to add one more equally good
SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs
*www.proaudiohome.com/Signature-Acoustics-C-12-Elements-Wooden-Earphone


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

Wut E10 for 2.2K


----------



## sandynator (May 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Wut E10 for 2.2K



They have made few changes to E10 like braided cables & also provide a semi hard case. The demand is more so they are quoting their prices


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

sandynator said:


> They have made few changes to E10 like braided cables & also provide a semi hard case. The demand is more so they are quoting their prices



Check out my sigi i have the same and i know they have braided cable but hard case i dint got that with them


----------



## sandynator (May 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Check out my sigi i have the same and i know they have braided cable but hard case i dint got that with them



OK, so you must have got yours around end of 2012. BTW Soundmagic keeps changing the packages for every lots. Earlier SM use to provide additional cable winder, bi-flange tips, semi hard case with PL30 but in new packing I did not get any of these.

At this pricing seriously not VFM at all. Once you go above 2k range many biggies are available.
*Vsonic GR02 BE* are clear winner for same pricing even their younger sibling GR99 beats SM E10 my slight margin.


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

I got them in November and then RMA'ed them in February got new and in November i bought them for 1.5K thats why i got shocked with price of E10. Yes now they are not VFM @2.2K


----------



## ratul (May 31, 2013)

they haven't changed anything, just a price increase, i bought one for my friend this monday from SMC, Nehru Place, costed 1.8k.. (damn it was 1.5k just on friday, in two days, they increased the price.. )


----------



## reddevil469 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.Is there any place where I cant get SM E10 for around 1.5k?Please suggest earphones with best bass effect in the range.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 4, 2013)

reddevil469 said:


> Thanks for the replies.Is there any place where I cant get SM E10 for around 1.5k?Please suggest earphones with best bass effect in the range.



If not then you can also think about VSonic GR99.


----------



## angie (Sep 24, 2013)

I know its an old thread but for people who might be searching...

Please don't go for soundmagic. I know it seems good value for money as the sound quality is good but the headphones won't last long. In my case, the left earpiece went dead after 10 months. Thank god, it was in the 1 year warranty period so got them replaced. But I don't expect them to go last very long. I for sure will stay away from this brand. 
If you google there are infact a lot of people who have faced a similar issue.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 30, 2013)

angie said:


> I know its an old thread but for people who might be searching...
> 
> Please don't go for soundmagic. I know it seems good value for money as the sound quality is good but the headphones won't last long. In my case, the left earpiece went dead after 10 months. Thank god, it was in the 1 year warranty period so got them replaced. But I don't expect them to go last very long. I for sure will stay away from this brand.
> If you google there are infact a lot of people who have faced a similar issue.



Their build quality is low, but they are really value for money.
Btw my ES18 has been going fine for almost 2 years


----------

